# S30 AL Wheelset Rim Width?



## kashcraft81 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am going to be building a bike this spring and I really like the S30 AL Race and Sprint wheels. I was wondering if they had the same width as the Zipp 101s? I think its 23mm and does the this increase in width really improve ride quality?


----------



## fastfeelsgood (Aug 26, 2011)

is the width of the sram s30 confirmed at 23mm? i've been looking for information on this but no luck.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's my S30 Race. Center of the spoke to the brake track is 23mm. Tire bed is roughly 16mm. Great wheelset - spins great & quite comfy I think.
With my apologies for the most unscientific of pics, I offer these if it helps in anyway


----------



## fastfeelsgood (Aug 26, 2011)

hi, thanks for this. i was hoping it has the same rim width with the zipp 101 or the Hed Ardennes. im kind of convinced with the wide rim systems. this one is standard 19. 

Im glad it works for you.


----------

